# so... I did my dad's makeup! must see



## chocolategoddes (Jan 26, 2008)

My dad is pretty awesome for letting me do this to him. I know this isn't AMAZING drag makeup. I did it just to get a feel for working on other faces so it is a bit sloppy and it's not a complete application of makeup. But, hey it was fun. My mom had a good laugh. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





*Cheeks*
MAC Ambering Rose
NYX Pecan

*Eyes*
Fyrinnae Tabloid
Fyrinnae Azted Gold
Milani earthly Delights Quad
Maybelline eyeliner Ebony Black

*Lips*
Shieseido (?) Salmon Rose






how cute. Thanks y'all


----------



## hotpink1326 (Jan 26, 2008)

Lol... you've got a pretty cool dad to let you do that... what a good sport 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Very good application!!


----------



## sixxmum (Jan 26, 2008)

What a good dad


----------



## mena22787 (Jan 26, 2008)

LOLZ!  that lippie looks good on him !!!


----------



## MACATTAK (Jan 26, 2008)

What a great dad!  I see where you get your amazing lips from!


----------



## prettysecrets (Jan 26, 2008)

lol.everyone needs a dad this supportive. your so lucky


----------



## nashoba95 (Jan 26, 2008)

nice~!!! i think the only way to apply makeup on my dad, would be while he was sleeping. tehehe.... even then he would of killed me.  lol.  your dad is awesome!!!!!!!! ***wink***


----------



## SparklingWaves (Jan 27, 2008)

How sweet!  Your dad has a wonderful face. He is a King in my book.


----------



## CantAffordMAC (Jan 27, 2008)

lol thats adorable. How nice of him to let you do that!


----------



## XShear (Jan 27, 2008)

what a sport! i wish a _certain_ boyfriend would be my muse ... hehe.


----------



## lovelyweapon (Jan 27, 2008)

your dad is hands down the bomb dot com for letting you do that


----------



## SweetSimplicity (Jan 27, 2008)

LOL, this is too funny!   You've got a pretty awesome dad!


----------



## Krasevayadancer (Jan 27, 2008)

Haha! That is awesome~


----------



## squirlymoo (Jan 27, 2008)

That is awesome. My dad would have killed me if I so much as suggested putting makeup on him.

My boyfriend lets me sometimes though


----------



## aziajs (Jan 27, 2008)

That is very cool of your dad.


----------



## chocolategoddes (Jan 27, 2008)

Thanks you guys. I love my dad!


----------



## glamgirl (Jan 27, 2008)

HaHa, what a cool dad!


----------



## flowerhead (Jan 27, 2008)

hahaha, sophisticated


----------



## labellavita7 (Jan 27, 2008)

AHHAHA that's awesome!


----------



## divinedime (Jan 27, 2008)

What a sweet dad!


----------



## BinkysBaby (Jan 27, 2008)

What a cool dad!


----------



## uh_oh_disco (Jan 27, 2008)

Aw, how sweet of him! It actually really suits him too!


----------



## entipy (Jan 27, 2008)

HAHAHAHA! Your Dad rules!


----------



## Briar (Jan 27, 2008)

Great Dad!  Those greens are fabulous on his skintone.


----------



## chocolategoddes (Jan 27, 2008)

thank you thank you thank you!!!


----------



## nunu (Jan 27, 2008)

aww so cute! nice of him to let you do that! he's a star!!


----------



## lsperry (Jan 28, 2008)

He's an awesome sport to go along w/this. I can't even get near my husband w/any form of makeup....He'll die first!


----------



## cloudburst (Jan 28, 2008)

Your dad is amazing!


----------



## theleaningelm (Jan 28, 2008)

Kudos to your dad for letting you do that, but hey, not bad. Not bad at all. XD


----------



## fashionette (Jan 28, 2008)

Haha, awesome dad!
I did my cousins (a guy, haha) makeup (bardot inspired) one time and it really looked great on him.


----------



## chocolategoddes (Jan 28, 2008)

thank you evrybody. Your wordsare sooo flippin kind! I showed my dad these commnts and nowhe thinks he's hot stuff. LOL


----------



## dollbabybex (Jan 28, 2008)

aaaw arent dads the best
you chose good colours for him too!


----------



## matsubie (Jan 29, 2008)

oh my gosh, your family's so cute and especially your supportive dad. 
he looks great and such a great sport!!
=D


----------



## pinkstar (Mar 15, 2008)

haha love it.. 
Your dad is so cool


----------



## mslitta (Mar 15, 2008)

awwww that is awsome. Does he know you posted this photo on the net?


----------



## ashleydenise (Mar 15, 2008)

Awe yay!! My dad would shoot me before he let me do that! lol


----------



## Emmi (Mar 15, 2008)

You have a very cool and sweet dad!!!


----------



## Jade1012 (Mar 15, 2008)

You have such an awesome dad! Looks great btw!


----------



## Moonspell (Mar 15, 2008)

Your dad is awesome!


----------



## chocolategoddes (Mar 15, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *mslitta* 

 
_awwww that is awsome. Does he know you posted this photo on the net?_

 
Yeah.


----------



## magpierat (Mar 15, 2008)

HAhahahahaha, amazing! Your dad is the best! And everyone's right, the lipstick actually _does_ suit him!

Now if you can just get tweezers to those brows while he's asleep ... *evil grin*


----------



## delidee32 (Mar 15, 2008)

Your dad is super awesome


----------



## Jeisenne (Mar 15, 2008)

LOL, your Dad is so awesome


----------



## purrtykitty (Mar 15, 2008)

Very awesome, both your dad and your application!!


----------



## janwa09 (Mar 15, 2008)

Haha this is so cute!


----------



## Trista (Mar 15, 2008)

Your dad's awesome!


----------



## magmunnen (Mar 16, 2008)

he looks great! my dad would never let me do things like that!


----------



## lexiesupagirl (Jul 15, 2008)

how cool
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 you have great dad


----------



## ellienellie (Jul 15, 2008)

Thank you for that!!! You and your dad have put a smile on my face 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




LOL 

You have such a good natured dad!!


----------



## cakeandmartinis (Jul 15, 2008)

hahahahah thats awesome!!!


----------



## n_c (Jul 15, 2008)

Aww how sweet of him, you've got an awesome dad!


----------



## User93 (Jul 15, 2008)

woow thats soo cool, your Dad is awesome to let you! And you did a great job. Damn thats too nice LOL. Thanks for sharing


----------



## *Moni-Luv* (Jul 15, 2008)

Your dad is AWESOME!!!! Great job!


----------



## rachybloom (Jul 16, 2008)

All the men in my life run for the hills when I even mention makeup. Dad threatens to throw away my nail polish if I do it in the house when he's home (hates the smell), my brother never forgave me when I chased him with red lipstick when we were little kids, and my boyfriend literally runs for his life when he complains about his chapped lips (I offer him Aquaphor or Rosebud Slave and he thinks that I'm trying to put glittery lipgloss on him b/c his sisters tricked him into it when he was 4!).

Your dad is a good sport and this is a hot look


----------



## aimee (Jul 16, 2008)

haha
thats so cool
i wish my dad would let me do that


----------



## Patricia (Jul 16, 2008)

hahaha that is so cool!!! colours actually look great on him!


----------



## laperle (Sep 6, 2008)

Kensie, I love you and your dad!

Can you share your dad. I wanna eyeline him! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




God, the lips are perfection. Actually, both your lips are


----------



## laperle (Sep 6, 2008)

This thread must go up! I wish all dads were like that, encouraging their daughters and looking GREAT with mu.


----------



## chocolategoddes (Sep 6, 2008)

Sure, we can share dads... and then we'll be sisters!


----------



## laperle (Sep 6, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *chocolategoddes* 

 
_Sure, we can share dads... and then we'll be sisters! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
yay!!!!


----------



## LP_x (Sep 6, 2008)

lol thats so cool


----------



## yodagirl (Sep 6, 2008)

OMG! I love it! What a wonderful dad you have...he looks fab


----------



## MAC_addiction<3 (Sep 6, 2008)

lol you have a very kind dad! love the colours
x


----------



## aleksis210 (Sep 6, 2008)

Aw your dad is so cute...lmao this made my day! Tell him thank you for me....


----------



## serenabena (Sep 6, 2008)

haha! Thats histerical.


----------



## serenabena (Sep 6, 2008)

I wish my dad would let me do that


----------



## mamadiaspora (Dec 1, 2008)

your dad is really handsome, even with makeup on! haha


----------



## chocolategoddes (Dec 1, 2008)

lol thanks.


----------



## cocolicouss (Dec 1, 2008)

hehe this is so cute love that l/s on him


----------



## TIERAsta (Dec 1, 2008)

My dad would never let me do his makeup! And even if he did, he would kill me if I posted it online! Your dad is such a good sport!


----------



## JessicaSarahS (Dec 1, 2008)

That is so sweet! Your dad's an awesome sport!


----------



## mslips (Dec 1, 2008)

haha! awesomely hilarious!


----------



## Kimmer (Dec 1, 2008)

N/A


----------



## belle89 (Dec 1, 2008)

LOL! I had to "thanks" this post. The lip color looks FAB on him!


----------



## wifey806 (Dec 1, 2008)

lol awwh how cute! your dad's such a good sport!


----------



## kariii (Dec 1, 2008)

can I borrow him for a day?


----------



## PinkPearl (Dec 1, 2008)

you did a great job!!! your dad is such a good sport!


----------



## TISH1124 (Dec 1, 2008)

See where you got the perfect lips from!!! Great Daddy!!


----------



## mamadiaspora (May 18, 2010)

your dad's a hottie!


----------



## Wandalemur (May 18, 2010)

AWW! What a good sport. That's very sweet.


----------



## TeresaEllis (May 18, 2010)

what a great sport!!! looks great!


----------



## Senoj (May 18, 2010)

Lol. He looks good and kudos to him for letting you put makeup on him!


----------



## Bbsbabe612 (May 24, 2010)

aw dads can be so great 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 looks like fun!!!


----------



## Singmeanything (May 24, 2010)

bahaha your dad is amazing! Mine would never let me do that!  I like it though. 

I agree when I do my friends make up I feel weird and the right eye always looks better than their left eye


----------



## shortyy123 (May 24, 2010)

hahahah my dad would murda meh


----------



## Medicine (May 25, 2010)

awesome.


----------

